

Proprietary Scumminess: The Case of Dropbox - Tsiolkovsky
http://retro-freedom.nz/blog/2015/03/04/proprietary-scumminess-the-case-of-dropbox/

======
yellowapple
As I've said repeatedly: transparency is a dependency of trust. Dropbox seems
to be a wonderful example of this right now.

